# Which wrecks and reefs would you like to see?



## WhackUmStackUm

I'm putting together a list of wrecks and reefs to video this year (while diving). I plan to post the videos here, if anyone is interested.

Which wrecks and reefs would you like to see?


This is what my list looks like right now:

Alabama cypress stumps
The Antares
Dutch Banks - _suggested by *Telum Pisces*_
The Ozark - _suggested by *Rampage*_
The Edge of the Nipple 
thx


----------



## Telum Pisces

I would like to see some of the natural bottom of the Dutches Banks area. I have yet to be over there and have always wondered if there were any good outcroppings over there woth diving so close to the pass.


----------



## BlackJeep

I wouldn't mind seeing 3 Barges and associated reefs off of Ft. Pickens. Maybe the Brown or Barrel Barges outside of the Destin Pass. Any kayak accessible reef (within 5 miles of the beach).


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

BlackJeep said:


> ...associated reefs off of Ft. Pickens....


On the Gulf or Bay side of Santa Rosa Island?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Telum Pisces said:


> I would like to see some of the natural bottom of the Dutches Banks area. I have yet to be over there and have always wondered if there were any good outcroppings over there woth diving so close to the pass.


I added the Dutch Banks to my list. Thanks!


----------



## BlackJeep

WhackUmStackUm said:


> On the Gulf or Bay side of Santa Rosa Island?


Gulf!


----------



## Rampage

The Ozark out of Destin


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Rampage said:


> The Ozark out of Destin


Thanks for reminding me. I plan to dive the Ozark this year.


----------



## COALTRAIN

BlackJeep said:


> Gulf!


+1. Would be very nice to see those. The Mayor Lane reef is one kayak spot I would like to see.


----------



## bottomtime

Anything in the bay (for us that are not gulf prepared), especially from the pass towards the 3 mile.


----------



## Dude269

how can I get in touch with you WhackUmStackUm?
Dude


----------



## feelin' wright

Green's Hole would be nice to see since I fish it fairly regular and it is a large area.


----------



## aquatic argobull

Army tanks or airplanes would be nice to see!


----------



## jim t

bottomtime said:


> Anything in the bay (for us that are not gulf prepared), especially from the pass towards the 3 mile.


I agree... anything you can find in that "Dumping Grounds" area north of Ft Pickens.

Paradise Hole

21 Hole

Jim


----------



## SaltAddict

aquatic argobull said:


> Army tanks or airplanes would be nice to see!


Agree. Always great video.


----------



## flappininthebreeze

Paradise hole, please.


----------



## G8ORJIM

*Timber holes*

My Dad built four head boats (65x22) in the late fifties. They were docked at the foot of Palafox Street, and hundreds of people would come at 6:00 pm to view the catch. I decked during the summer, and would often relieve my uncle Maurice Walker at the helm on the way home. The boats were the Gulf Breeze, Gulf Tide, Gulf Stream, and the Gulf Wind. In those days, we would take our fish to the National Fish Market on N. Davis Highway. We made 60 cents a pound for American red snappers. I always stood on the bow when we were looking ( remember- no loran- no gps -no nothing-just a paper chart recorder) and the Captain would nod his head and I would go down. So, I had the first drop on every spot. One day I made $300.00. Remember, in those days, the monkey boats could not travel far and had no means of navigation. These days, anyone can go back to the same spot time after time and catch everything that bites. We used to hate trigger fish and amberjacks because they were worthless and hung over the bottom so that one could not get a bait to the snappers.
I digress. I always wondered what the Timber Holes looked like and why they were called the Timber Holes.

Sorry to bore you, I think on this website I am a minnow or whatever.


----------



## sealark

You are not boring anyone, That's exactly what I did as a kid back in the 50s worked on a 65 ft head boat that used soap stones for the bottom machine Off of Bradenton Beach Florida. The old wooden boat was called the Clipper. Always wanted to see what was down there and spent the rest of my life Diving and still do in fact I am going out this morning. I have dove the Timberholes 30 years ago no timber but a lot of Coral and limestone ledges. I have a dvd of most of the wrecks here that I videoed years ago if you want a copy it's yours. The quality isn't very good but you can get an idea of what's down there. Timberholes aren't on it.


----------



## below me

aquatic argobull said:


> Army tanks or airplanes would be nice to see!


:thumbsup:


----------



## marmidor

The chevron and brass wreck!


----------



## jw1973

Love the stories about the old days! Don't want to derail the thread but that's good stuff.

I too would like to see video of Green's Hole, Paradise Hole, Dutch banks.


----------



## jcasey

I would also like to see Paradise Hole and maybe the Pensacola Bridge rubble


----------



## esenjam

BlackJeep said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing 3 Barges and associated reefs off of Ft. Pickens. Maybe the Brown or Barrel Barges outside of the Destin Pass. Any kayak accessible reef (within 5 miles of the beach).


Three Barges just out the pass is all covered over with bridge I beams, steel and concrete. Dove it back in March. Good spot to lose an anchor.


----------



## marcuswon

any of them that when I get finished with my certification that you will take me to see....:thumbup:


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

When will you start posting video, and what kind of camera will be used?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Randall2point0 said:


> When will you start posting video, and what kind of camera will be used?


I am wrapping up a project off of Navarre. Once that is complete, I will get pictures of more reefs and wrecks off of Pensacola.

I use a side-scan sonar to take the pictures.

If you look back at some of my previous posts you will find side-scan pictures of the Massachusetts, Pete Tide, Russian Freighter, Pensacola Bridge Rubble #1, Tenneco Rig, Antares, Rhoda, and the remains of the Tug Silvia.

Whackum


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Did you ever dive that natural bottom looking structure you found off navarre?


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Will all the pictures be side scan sonar or will you take any video while diving? I would love to see that, see the fish eat.


----------



## BlaineAtk

Wirelessly posted

Whackum, 

I am also interested in seeing these!! Videos or pictures. Do you ever do anything out around the Destin area? 

Do you have a salvage company or something or is all of the side scan stuff simply for a hobby? Either way, its awesome and I appreciate the side scan photos!!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Caddy Yakker said:


> Did you ever dive that natural bottom looking structure you found off navarre?


No. However, I did rescan the two areas with the odd structure. They are there for sure. However, I did not find any fish on them, so they may be hard-pan after all, or flat limestone.

I did find many other areas that appear to be natural bottom. They seem to be laid out in narrow strips. Some areas had fish on them and others did not. Still need to dive a few to confirm what they are. PFF member Stressless may get out there before me as he kayaks in that area and can dive from his kayak. (Yep, that's pretty hardcore! :notworthy

There is another area off of Navarre Beach, a bit to the west of the proposed Marine Sanctuary, that I hope to scan soon.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Randall2point0 said:


> Will all the pictures be side scan sonar or will you take any video while diving? I would love to see that, see the fish eat.


My intention with this thread was to find out which spots folks wanted to see side-scan pictures of. 

I am open to getting some dive video of these spots. When I am out diving for fun, I generally go for the deeper sites (150-350') . However, my sons (11 & 14) just got scuba certified. So I imagine I'll be revisiting some of these shallower spots again. Guess I will have to dust off my video gear. 

Whackum


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

BlaineAtk said:


> Whackum,
> 
> I am also interested in seeing these!! Videos or pictures. Do you ever do anything out around the Destin area?


I have not been over as far as Destin diving or side-scanning yet. It's a pretty long haul from me since I come out Pensacola Pass. I would like to make some trips over that way. Looking at the bottom charts, it seems like there must be a crazy amount of natrual bottom over there.



BlaineAtk said:


> Do you have a salvage company or something or is all of the side scan stuff simply for a hobby?


No. I just don't have any sense. 

All that said, it is a good hobby for a retired physicist & tinkerer like me.



BlaineAtk said:


> Either way, its awesome and I appreciate the side scan photos!!


Thanks!

Whackum


----------



## BlaineAtk

Wirelessly posted

Well, if you ever decide to make that haul and get some side scan photoshoots going on, please let me know!

Retired physicist?!? That sounds like a sweet job!!


----------



## cheesegrits

Any plans on scanning some of the stuff off OB? 

The Allen, Perdido bridge rubble, the Lulu would be some to check out. Of course there are many many more.


----------



## sealark

WhackUmStackUm said:


> No. However, I did rescan the two areas with the odd structure. They are there for sure. However, I did not find any fish on them, so they may be hard-pan after all, or flat limestone.
> 
> I did find many other areas that appear to be natural bottom. They seem to be laid out in narrow strips. Some areas had fish on them and others did not. Still need to dive a few to confirm what they are. PFF member Stressless may get out there before me as he kayaks in that area and can dive from his kayak. (Yep, that's pretty hardcore! :notworthy
> 
> There is another area off of Navarre Beach, a bit to the west of the proposed Marine Sanctuary, that I hope to scan soon.


Bryan i told you what was on those Navarre numbers. Sand and more sand. I still say those posted pictures were in deeper water.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

cheesegrits said:


> Any plans on scanning some of the stuff off OB?
> 
> The Allen, Perdido bridge rubble, the Lulu would be some to check out. Of course there are many many more.


I would like to get over that way to shoot some video and do some side-scanning. Since I come out of Pensacola Pass, it is a bit of a run for me.


----------



## Firefishvideo

Bryan's side scan's are awesome!
I'd like to see side scans of the ones on the list.
I have dove most of them...but the scans are really a different perspective.
For those that want some instant gratification...I have quite a bit of video - including a few of the ones on the list.
They can be found at www.firefishvideo.com .
The ones that aren't on that site can be found on my YouTube page.. http://m.youtube.com/user/bsbartel

I have plenty of live bottom stuff on there. Some timberholes....some greens hole...some trysler. They mostly look the same. Paradise is a bit more spread out with smaller chunks of rock....also usually lower visibility. 
Never dove Dutch banks....tried a couple of times....but always too bad of visibility to find anything.
Ozark footage is rare - since most cameras will implode if you take them to 350' deep


----------



## snake 166

Your video work is outstanding!!!!!


----------



## sealark

Firefish, for the dutch and west bank go when the bottom current is out of the east for a week. And the fall and winter is good. Now is a good time those two spots get hit daily by OB charters on there way out. So it stays fished a lot.


----------



## flounderslayerman

I would love to see the cyprus stumps or the dutch.banks.


----------



## Firefishvideo

snake 166 said:


> Your video work is outstanding!!!!!


Thanks! Its fun to do....glad other people get some enjoyment out of it as well.



sealark said:


> Firefish, for the dutch and west bank go when the bottom current is out of the east for a week. And the fall and winter is good. Now is a good time those two spots get hit daily by OB charters on there way out. So it stays fished a lot.


Thanks - I'll see if I can get over that way soon! I guess its looks similar to the other live bottom stuff around here?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Looks like I need to postpone my Ozark dive until the water warms up again. It's dangerous to do a bunch of deco when the water is cold. I have taken one of my cameras down past 350', so that one is good to go. I may make up another video camera based on a low-light CCD chip I found.

I would be happy to side-scan some Dutch Banks or West Bank spots if anyone has numbers that would like to send me. All of the numbers I have are covered with sand.

I'm eager to get out again soon. However I can only side-scan on calm days. Sadly, they have been few and far between lately.


----------



## markw4321

WhackUmStackUm said:


> No. However, I did rescan the two areas with the odd structure. They are there for sure. However, I did not find any fish on them, so they may be hard-pan after all, or flat limestone.
> 
> I did find many other areas that appear to be natural bottom. They seem to be laid out in narrow strips. Some areas had fish on them and others did not. Still need to dive a few to confirm what they are. PFF member Stressless may get out there before me as he kayaks in that area and can dive from his kayak. (Yep, that's pretty hardcore! :notworthy
> 
> There is another area off of Navarre Beach, a bit to the west of the proposed Marine Sanctuary, that I hope to scan soon.


Can you tell us more about the proposed marine sanctuary?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

markw4321 said:


> Can you tell us more about the proposed marine sanctuary?


stressless is the member to ask. It is my understanding that fishing will be allowed there.


----------



## Eastern Tackle

WhackUmStackUm said:


> stressless is the member to ask. It is my understanding that fishing will be allowed there.


If its in the MPA program? Then only trolling is allowed. No bottom fishing. In fact you can be fined in an MPA for be at idle too long.


----------

